# Embarc Members who trade directly into Interval - Need some feedback from you about process



## cd5 (Jan 22, 2021)

As of Jan 1, DRI has modified the Extraordinary Escapes" (EE) program to remove Interval as the program's exchange partner and replace it with DEX. Many Embarc members who preferred Interval, have gotten an independent membership with Interval and have or are letting their EE lapse.
The new independent membership means they must reserve a week at an Embarc resort, then deposit it with Interval in order to make an exchange.
They are encountering problems getting answers about the process from Interval - who are telling them to call Embarc - who tells them to call Interval - and round and round it goes.
I know that there are several Embarc members here who have been using a direct membership with Interval for years - could I solicit your input as to how you go about this? I'm sure you're not being told to call Embarc! What number do you call for help/support? Are you able to make your deposit to Interval online and then exchange online? Any help or info you can supply would be much appreciated.
Chantal


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 22, 2021)

We have traded our Embarc weeks within II for more than 10 years and get really great trades!

You have to reserve with your embarc points a full week at one of three resorts ( Whistler, Palm Desert, Tremblanc) starting on a  Sunday.   Then deposit that week in II.  Too simple?  maybe but we have done it for years. 

Tricks   
1- We reserve a 1 bd at whistler in low season ( only about 60 pts) and we find that that weeks trades as well as our Marriott at Newport Coast
2- If you have enough pts for multiple weeks to deposit (you should) You can deposit the first one online  BUT the next week you'll have to call and do a "supplemental deposit"
2. We been doing this for years with our independent II account  I don't know if you'll have problem setting up an II account but I guess that Embarc isn't going to help you much

Good Luck


----------



## cd5 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Bill! It's not for me personally but for our Facebook group members who are ditching EE and going with Interval directly. They are encountering a lot of confusion on the part of Interval when they call in. I'll post this in the group as it will be very helpful. 
Chantal


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 25, 2021)

I heard from another Tugger  that II is offering a deal  3 years for $99   (That 2 extra years for $99!)


----------



## cd5 (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes, and they are offering Gold or Platinum level membership at 2 years for the price of one. They are certainly concerned about losing the Embarc Members as exchangers...


----------



## Nomad44 (Dec 29, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> We have traded our Embarc weeks within II for more than 10 years and get really great trades!
> 
> You have to reserve with your embarc points a full week at one of three resorts ( Whistler, Palm Desert, Tremblanc) starting on a  Sunday.   Then deposit that week in II.  Too simple?  maybe but we have done it for years.
> 
> ...


Embarc are now rolling out EE2 in conjunction with the new HGV ownership. Sounds exciting but at a cost. I must buy another 50 Embarc points to access the program at an up front discounted cost of around C$17,000 plus usual annual fees. This is more than I originally paid for my 150 points.  It ain’t going to happen!

Bill - does the Embarc week you deposit have to match the date of the week you want to use elsewhere though II?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 29, 2021)

_"Bill - does the Embarc week you deposit have to match the date of the week you want to use elsewhere though II?"_

The week you deposit determines for how long you can trade for.  As an example, If you deposit a week which check-in on Nov 2022  You can trade for any date  from Nov 2021 (1 year before check-in)  to Nov 2024  (Two years after check-in)


----------



## Nomad44 (Dec 30, 2021)

This has been a very useful thread! I am making slow progress getting independent membership with II for my Embarc Whistler property. It appears that their phone reps are not very familiar with the process, so its a bit painful. I am now told that they will contact me by email regarding ”changing the code“ on my old II membership number before proceeding…….so I’m waiting patiently.


----------

